# Davis Vantage Vue Professional



## pedro_cvl (13 Fev 2014 às 16:51)

Boas. Encontrei uma estação davis vue por 340euros ja com portes de envio vinda de Inglaterra. As pessoas que estão mais dentro do assunto acham que está cara ou a um preço acessível?
Pedro


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2014 às 17:25)

Tem o datalogger (WeatherLink)?


----------



## pedro_cvl (13 Fev 2014 às 17:28)

Ui....Não sei o que isso é. Seja la o que for eu não pretendo debitar informação na net.


----------

